# is Anafranil THAT bad?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi,

Me again  Regarding meds again :!: , is Anafranil THAT bad for health? I am very obsessed with this med, but maybe I think it can help me. Again if you are helped tremendously by this med or another one (VERY much) for DP/DR please say. I may give it a real try for at least a month instead of my old med. I just don't want to finish with a heart attack, glaucoma or psychosis 

Sorry for my posts, but it's my main concern. If you have positive input please post 

Cynthia


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Anafranil made me gain 15kg

It helped a little, but not much.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

What's a kg?

Stupid metric system. We're so important here in the U.S. we have our own systems for measurement.

2.2 lbs/kg x 15 kg= 33 POUNDS

You sound skinnier in kilograms and taller in centimeters. Might have to think of changing.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me again  Regarding meds again :!: , is Anafranil THAT bad for health? I am very obsessed with this med, but maybe I think it can help me. Again if you are helped tremendously by this med or another one (VERY much) for DP/DR please say. I may give it a real try for at least a month instead of my old med. I just don't want to finish with a heart attack, glaucoma or psychosis
> 
> ...


If you are planning on ttrying out Anafranil, make sure you keep it in your system for three months at least, most meds take 3 months to get into your system and start working at the top of its potential.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I took one tablet of Anafranil and about five hours later I felt, literally, like I was going to die. Vomitting, severe dizzyness, unsteady, sweating, mega-ulta-anxiety, the works. It's strange, because I'm usually very tolerant of all medications...and I've only ever had quite mild cold turkey withdrawal symptoms from benzo's and SSRI's. even at high doses, so my physiology seems quite robust. And it's a shame too, because if you can tolerate the side effects for a while, apparently it's a very effective anti-depressant. It's worth giving it a try and seeing if you can handle the side effects. For the vast majority, they are not serious, just a pain, and only last a few days or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I took one tablet of Anafranil and about five hours later I felt, literally, like I was going to die. Vomitting, severe dizzyness, unsteady, sweating, mega-ulta-anxiety, the works. It's strange, because I'm usually very tolerant of all medications...and I've only ever had quite mild cold turkey withdrawal symptoms from benzo's and SSRI's. even at high doses, so my physiology seems quite robust. And it's a shame too, because if you can tolerate the side effects for a while, apparently it's a very effective anti-depressant. It's worth giving it a try and seeing if you can handle the side effects. For the vast majority, they are not serious, just a pain, and only last a few days or so.


Are you serious? Are you a Doctor?

Did you stop SSRI's and Benzo's cold turkey??

Cynthia, are side-effects from your current meds heart attack, glaucoma & psychosis


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

No,

I don't have side effects mentionned above, but it seems tricyclics can give those side effects.

But I have HUGe side effects from ssri. Now I have big memory problems (back to Paxil) it seems I forget all I've done of even things I will gonna buy to the grocery. I doN,t know what do to anymore. I can't stand any meds, but I am worse w/o them, maybe I should try Anafranil, after all.

Cynthia


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

> can't stand any meds, but I am worse w/o them, maybe I should try Anafranil, after all.


Stop messing with your brain with all that meds Cynthia.
The human body has not been made for all those meds...
Your body is able to deal with all this on it's own...
The more meds you'll try out, the farther you'll get from yourself and one day you're gonna feel so lost into your own body but it will be irreversable.

Have you ever wonder how they REALLY can know what it does to the brain, all those chemicals ?
Don't make the mistake I made...

In the first place you got messed up (DP/DR) by medication...and you're trying to solve your problem with the same sh*t.

I got DP from smoking pot younger...its like if I would smoke pot again to try make my DP go away....

And by the way...when you'll stop the pills...you'll be at the same point you were before them,...they don't actually SOLVE the problem, they only shut it down while you're on them.

Serotonin levels can easily be elevated by other methods...
Physical activity, omega3, meditation and good nutrition.

*But why do we all go the CHEMICAL way ?*

Sorry for the anit-med post but thats what I think..._*out of 10 year of experience*_ with anxiety, DP/DR and medication.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Because we can't take it without meds. Because sometimes we can kill ourselves w/o meds. Because we can lost all our family and friends w/o meds. Because life id hell w/o meds and we search for a quick solution next to therapy.

If you are able to do it w/o meds, glad for you.

I can't.

Sorry.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> Because we can't take it without meds. Because sometimes we can kill ourselves w/o meds. Because we can lost all our family and friends w/o meds. Because life id hell w/o meds and we search for a quick solution next to therapy.


Actually you have more chances of comitting suicide with medication than without...look at the FDA web sites.

I lost many friends over this but at least I'm sane and clear of mind.

Medication made me so much worst than before this is why I scream against it...I'm not screaming to you.

I admit that in the short term view meds can(illusion) be helpfull.
But in the long run...you'll remember my warnings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Inflammed,

Don't scare me ok? I don't take illegal drugs. Man, those are antidep, nothing more. That is all. Many people in the world have taken those drugs, and they are going well now. It's a truth.

I don't believe controlled meds make commit suicide. But I do believe a untreated illness can last years and years and years.

My opinion.

Cynthia


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> I don't believe controlled meds make commit suic***.


It is a listed side-effect, proven and experienced by many, suicidal toughts, and suicide amoung anti-depressant is increased alot.

I<m not trying to scare you, it's a simple fact.
Why do you think it's forbidden for people under 18 ?
They emitted a general warning, this year there was 10 suicides commited people under 18 on meds.

If you think the ONLY way to get out of this (heal) is with medication, you don't have much chance against it.

You ask for reassurance and some advices from people here that got ou of it, but all you want to hear is YEAH take those pills they will make you feel *normal* without any side-effects...sadly this ain't true.

How can one feel himself while on chemicals drugs ?
Wanna have some coffee this week so maybe we could chat a bit about this...I'm not as bitchy as I may sound =)

And YES, some people do get better with pills, but it's a big risk I think...and find me someone that is currently on pills and is able to say that his life is great....

I fought DP/DR for 10 years...I know how to make it worst and how to make it better...
I'm just trying to help in a way...you asked so many times if meds are helpfull...all I'm saying is that it ruined my life at some point and I don't wish this to any other living soul.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

I know meds aren't good for people under 18. For kids. But they can help adults. I know all thoe recommendations. But, I can't live like that. I end up of the hospital with a major trauma, after my delivery, and I believed I was going crazy. It was HORRIBLE and I had to take care of a baby, can you imagine? With all the family there,and you who feel DP/DR to the extream!!!! I had to seek help, and asked my boyfriend to go to the hospital.

All sounds were amplified, I was thinking I was going crazy for sure. I lost sense of time, of my identity. And I wasn't taking any drugs at the time.

I remember, I waited 6 hours at the hospital, when my son was 6 weeks, and I was dying there. I was crying, in a complet state of panick, in a real nightmare. I was closing my eyes and I was scared to go crazy in the minute. I couln't think, couldn't read, I was in a real dream, and Ithere was my boyfriend, who didn't know what was going with me. And my vision, horrible vision (2d), and this was the worst nightamre of my life.

Anyway sorry for the story..... it's too hard for me. I still have sad memories about the day I lost myself..... and there was no meds this day.
Just a lack of sleep, an anesthesia.

Cynthia


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

CYNTHIA...

i have had alook into the ananfrail for you and there is nothing about it increasing suicide risks in people.....the newer ssris have been developed because suicide was one the up with people on meds. You are determined too beat this....give the anafrail a go.....different meds suit different people..... i was always anti meds but i gave in and started to take them....i except that the meds in theirselves wont make me better but the combination of meds and changing thought patterns should..one day


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks dreamcatcher.

 It's OK.

I am in a bad phase of my life. I really need help. More than one that psychiatrists give me. That is why I am searching for a new one. It'S very stressing, because my psy doesn't know, my boyfriend doesn't know.... I do my researches alone and don't want to loose my insurances for now too...

And I would love to see a therapist, 1)specialised in anxious issues (If I can have an appointment it's free or 2)psychanalist-kind of. $$$

Thanks for being there.

Cynthia, the most afraid girl in the world.
xxx


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been on Anafranil for nearly 15 years, and it has worked wonders for me. I SURELY would have jumped off a cliff without it. I can up the dosage or decrease the dosage and have learnt to know exactly how the pill can effect me. I was put on it originally for OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) not dp/dr. I'm currently on 5 pills a day but have been able to survive reasonably on 4 or sometimes even 3. And i also have Anafranil vacations some weekends to deal with the sexual side-effects. Talk more later if there's anything to talk about!.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks.

I may give it a try (for derealization and obsessions and depression)

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Helps me with Derealization too. I don't feel so out if it on anafranil. Cynthia, if you can manage, start on a half a tablet or even a quarter. It can be quite a task to break the tablets up though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks, Phill.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

I went to my psy and he told me because there was heart attacks in my close family then if I took anafranil I would have to take EEG often, so it's not good for me. I will give up this med.

Cynthia


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Well you wouldn't know unless you inquired. So now you know!.


----------

